# Looking for additional players for online game



## DestyNova (Nov 30, 2004)

I am involved in an online game that takes place in Necromancer Game's 'Caverns of Thracia'. And we need about one or two extra players to help round out the group. Someone who is willing to play a cleric would be a big help/ Below are links to the two relevent threads. Hope to see you there.

Link 1 


Link 2 

Please direct any questions to grandoracle(The DM)


----------

